# How good is the iphone as a SPL meter



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I have seen some pictures on this forum with a iphone used as a SPL meter. I have a simple SPL meter on my iphone that I got just for fun. Can the iphone be used as a reliable and accurate SPL meter? Or should I invest in a simple dedicated SPL meter.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.faberacoustical.com/products/iphone/soundmeter/


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> should I invest in a simple dedicated SPL meter


Yes. You require a calibration file for SPL meters that we supply free on our download page for Radio Shack meters - they're quite inexpensive.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

thirsty ear said:


> Can the iphone be used as a reliable and accurate SPL meter? Or should I invest in a simple dedicated SPL meter.


If you're using the Behringer ECM8000 mic / Xenyx 802 mixer combo to take your measurements, then any SPL meter will do (assuming it's reasonably accurate, of course). If you intend to use the SPL meter to take the measurements, then you'll want the Radio Shack meter w/ our calibration file.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

While the iphone is certainly not a reference mic or meter, it is a pretty neat application. If it was just a few bucks I'd probably get it just as a toy and a learning tool for my kids. $20 is just a bit much, however.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Check this one out *Paul van Dyk PvD DJ iPhone App*



> Whether you're into the German trance star or not, the latest Paul van Dyk iphone application is a handy tool for any iphone carrying DJ.
> With features like a bmp counter, frequency analyser, torch and noise level meter, it's looking like a surprisingly useful application.


----------



## Goldenbear (Oct 20, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> While the iphone is certainly not a reference mic or meter, it is a pretty neat application. If it was just a few bucks I'd probably get it just as a toy and a learning tool for my kids. $20 is just a bit much, however.


Although it doesn't look as "pretty", SPL only costs $7.99. It works well enough for satisfying your curiosity about how loud your buddy snores, or the ambient noise in your back yard.

You don't run around with your SPL meter in hand, but you always have your iPhone.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Doesn't everyone carry their SPL meter? Am I the only real geek here?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Doesn't everyone carry their SPL meter? Am I the only real geek here?


:heehee:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> Doesn't everyone carry their SPL meter? Am I the only real geek here?


Umm, yes? :laugh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tuba1967 (Oct 21, 2009)

Not really, I have one with me every show I go to...working with different equipment, but i love to play my music at the same level at all times...:sweat:


----------

